# HOW TO CURE ANXIETY HUGE THREAD



## Jamal2222 (Feb 3, 2021)

(This is a rough draft thread, I'm still working on things to add.)


If you identify with 5 of these questions then you most likely have social anxiety. 
[ISPOILER][/ISPOILER][ISPOILER]
*1.* *get nervous if I have to speak with someone in authority (teacher, boss, et al.).

2.  I have difficulty making eye contact with others.

3.  I become tense if I have to talk about myself or my feelings.

4.  I find it difficult to mix comfortably with the people I work with.

5.  I feel tense if I am alone with just one other person.

6.  I worry about expressing myself in case I appear awkward.

7.  I get anxious returning an item to a store.

8.  I find it difficult to disagree with someone else’s point of view.

9.  I find myself worrying that I won’t know what to say in social situations.

10.  I am nervous mixing with people I don’t know well.

11.  I feel I’ll say something embarrassing when talking.

12.  When in a group, I find myself worrying I will be ignored.

13.  I am unsure whether to greet someone I know only slightly.

14.  I feel uncomfortable making a phone call when others can hear me.

15.  I feel awkward or anxious eating or drinking in public places.

16.  I feel anxious acting, performing, or giving a talk in front of an audience.

17.  I feel uncomfortable working, writing, or calculating while others watch me.

18.  I get anxious calling, emailing, or texting someone I don’t know very well.

19.  I have difficulty speaking up in class or at a meeting.

20.  I feel anxious using a public bathroom (shy bladder).

21.  I have difficulty talking to people I find attractive.

22.  I feel anxious taking a test or exam.

23.  I get stressed and anxious when hosting a party or event.

24.  I find it difficult to resist a salesperson or solicitor.

25.  I dislike being the center of attention.*[/ISPOILER]

*What is social anxiety?
....Imagine overthinking minor interactions into oblivion and jumping to the worst conclusions every time to the point of being physically sick.
Remember when you were a kid and your mom left you in line at the store and you panicked like there was no tomorrow? Imagine that every time you go shopping, out to eat, etc. This is the brutal reality of social anxiety and how it affects every aspect of a person's life.
It's like having a monster live inside of your head. It never leaves. It’s there first thing when you wake up in the morning and last thing when you close your eyes at night. It doubts you and everything about you. It keeps you prisoner. It laughs at you and tells you nobody thinks you’re interesting anyway so why bother saying what’s on your mind. It has a shitty retort to everything you think. It’s like being in an abusive relationship with yourself, living in crippling fear of saying “the wrong thing” or making people laugh at you because you’re obviously a waste of human life. This fear wears you down until you give into it before it starts—you stay home all the time, stop answering calls, don’t even want to comment on social media in case someone pokes fun at what you have to say. You don’t even want to go to the grocery store because people might make eye contact with you, or you’ll have to say 3 words to the cashier. You order things online because the thought of going outside makes your heart race with fear. So you are alive, but you’re not living. You exist. And you hate your existence because you feel you’ll never be able to live like “normal people.” 
Or Let's say you've just gotten on the bus. You do realize that everyone is staring at you don't you? And those two people talking to each other - you guessed it, they're talking about you. You're sweating a bit, but you find a seat. Oh dear, what's that smell? There's a scruffy looking person sat in front of me. Oh no, the rest of the bus thinks it's me. I know, I'll get off a stop early and walk from there; I ring the bell and get up to alight - everyone's still staring at me. Am I sweating still? Is the back of my shirt wet? Are they talking about it? I step off the bus into a cool breeze and calm down. Then I notice two girls smiling at me. No, they're laughing at me. Is it because I look weird or my clothes are a mess?

And continue on, and on...

What causes social anxiety?
People who have an overactive amygdala may have a heightened fear response, causing increased anxiety in social situations. . (it's impossible to be born with anxiety problems, everyone is low inhib at birth) Social anxiety disorder is proven to be a learned behavior — some people may develop the condition after an unpleasant or embarrassing social situation. Many unfortnate children experienced bullying as children which destroys their confidence. There is 
some evidence that vigilance toward threat faces can be detected during short but not longer exposures to faces, indicating a possible initial hypervigilance followed by avoidance.Some people may develop anxiety because of verbal and physical abuse by their parents.



How to Overcome Social Anxiety?*





To cure anxiety we must understand the root cause of fear responses. Anxiety and fear all trace back to the Amgydala.
The *amygdala* is a collection of cells near the base of the brain. There are two, one in each hemisphere or side of the brain. This is where emotions are given meaning, remembered, and attached to associations and responses to them (emotional memories). To lower anxiety we must shrink the amygdala. We can do this by advanced meditation techniques.
This is the optimal routine to shrink the amygdala.


Here is the routine.

*1. Wake up at 5AM. Get your ass out of bed. Run for 1 hour. You want to find an empty track field. During this run you need to aim to run at least 10 miles in that hour. You can get a watch to help you keep pace. Go all out
2. Get back around 6:15AM Stretch for 30 minutes. Stretching relaxes tight muscles and is proven to reduce anxiety. 
3. After you've completed your stretching, do the Wim Hoff breathing method.

4. Next step is the cold shower.  Stay in that shower until your body feels numb to the cold.*
_*Cold showers work by increasing endorphins, or the feel-good hormones in your brain. Endorphins ease symptoms of depression and anxiety. Cold water also decreases cortisol, a stress-inducing hormone.*_

By the time you've completed all five steps your anxiety levels should be at 20% is which is normal for a beginner. Eventually you want it to go all the way to 0%.

*5. Around 7pm in the evening you want to run for 25 minutes as an all out sprint. You should work to average around 4miles.
6. Stretch again for 30 minutes to loosen up muscles before sleep.
7. Do this guided meditation. Remember during meditation you must be completely still and concentrate to the fullest to maximize the benefits. Meditation doesn't work unless you do. 
8. Next after meditation you want to do Wim Hoff breathing exercises 
9. Take a nice long cold shower to numb you after your long day.
10. You should be in bed by 10:30pm . You will sleep like a baby

Additional things to remember are while implementing this routine into your daily life, make sure you confront negative thoughts that may arise. Calm yourself down explain that things will get better. Always keep your Frontal Lobe in charge, never let your Amygdala call the shots. You need to be assertive with your positive self talk, negative thoughts cannot be allowed room. 
Also make sure you work on developing a personality halfway between confident and cocky. The purpose behind this is once you start this routine your anxiety will be completely erased giving you a blank canvas to truly mold your personality into whatever you desire. 
Make sure to stop watching porn because you're subconsciously telling yourself that you're unworthy of a woman. The only case where porn is fine, is if you're already having sex with plently of women. If you're incel don't do it. Nofap has interesting placebo effects which are not proven but I've experienced them myself. So I'd recommend going on nofap along with this routine to boost your T levels and give you that alpha male effect. You know how a horny deer that hasn't had sex behaves, that's basically what will happen to you. As for diet microbiome health is underrated, just make sure you consume plenty of fermented foods such as sardines, milk, yogurts, etc. Also consume plenty of leafy greens to get your magnesium up and also get enough red meat in your diet. Drink one gallon of water per day to speed up the metabolism. Basically always have water near by.



I know this looks hard but it's your way out of social anxiety. And I guarantee IT WILL be worth it, when you're an NT low inhib mogger talking to gigastacies with absolute ease like it's nothing. And foids will know, I guarantee foids will notice, it will give you an insane halo walking around, because humans as a whole can sense a persons inhib level. And a low inhib person means they aren't a threat. So as with this guide you want to do it for 3 years to permanently wipe away any social anxiety you had. If you can commit to doing this for three years your amygdala will be so small and you'll have changed your neuron pathways. This means all the bullying and abuse as a child would be wiped away. Because you actively reconnected your brain for 3 years straight. which means all your past negative trauma has been absorbed into this new positive trauma. Good luck brothers, start slowly at around 2 months in you should have no more everyday anxiety, that's the first milestone you want to reach.





You are the only person who can save yourself. 
Work at it everyday.*


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 3, 2021)

Seriously, how does this gem have 0 replies 😍 Good job


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Feb 3, 2021)

Thank you. I needed this thread


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

7, 14 and 16 apply to me do i have social anxiety??? i dont count the last as it applies not due to anxiety but due to lack of grandiosity


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 3, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 7, 14 and 16 apply to me do i have social anxiety??? i dont count the last as it applies not due to anxiety but due to lack of grandiosity


you have social anxiety


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 3, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> you have social anxiety


wtf really 😳 ill read the entire post then, brb


----------



## Schnitzel (Feb 3, 2021)

social anxiety lol. *I am the danger*.


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 4, 2021)

Is this even backed by science?


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 4, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> Is this even backed by science?


@Jamal2222


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 4, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> @Jamal2222


Yes backed by countless studies.


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 4, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> Yes backed by countless studies.


Link or pm them please


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 4, 2021)

It’s -30 outside, I can’t go for a fucking run 

shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 4, 2021)

a small amygdala is everything, its unique to psychopaths and monks


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 4, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> Link or pm them please


No studies have been read since


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 6, 2021)

Yeah breathing exercises.Its not like i am breathing since birth.If you really want to cure this shit its only possible with drugs


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 6, 2021)

Amazing thread thx man


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 6, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> Yeah breathing exercises.Its not like i am breathing since birth.If you really want to cure this shit its only possible with drugs


No no drugs make anxiety worse, breathing exercises release DMT into the brain. You have to be consistent brother, you always want to take the natural route, no drugs involved at all.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 6, 2021)

fears me


----------



## Dainslief (Feb 6, 2021)

Cortisol is already high when you wake up, why would you go run to increase it further? And then ruin all the benefits of running (increased co2) by hyperventilating (wim hof)? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 6, 2021)

I have all of that but thats because I'm fuck ugly, no need to cope with psychology


----------



## Deleted member 5001 (Feb 9, 2021)

Really good thread boyo,

No one cares but i am really struggling in a groups setting thanks due all the bullying and negative reinforcement. So i just cant speak in groups without someone asking a direct question, It is like i am trying to speak but my voice don't just let me. 

Even though i mog everyone in my class i feel constantly inferior and i just completely go mute to people who i think are higher in the hierarchy than me, I need to enjoy those conversations a lot more but it is like this anxiety is deeply wired in my brain. Funny thing is with friends, family and strangers i care far more less and i am not a aspie.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 9, 2021)

MCrackwhore said:


> Really good thread boyo,
> 
> No one cares but i am really struggling in a groups setting thanks due all the bullying and negative reinforcement. So i just cant speak in groups without someone asking a direct question, It is like i am trying to speak but my voice don't just let me.
> 
> Even though i mog everyone in my class i feel constantly inferior and i just completely go mute to people who i think are higher in the hierarchy than me, I need to enjoy those conversations a lot more but it is like this anxiety is deeply wired in my brain. Funny thing is with friends, family and strangers i care far more less and i am not a aspie.


It’s hard rewiring your brain but if you follow my thread putting in maximum effort. You’ll loose the anxiety in 1 month tops.


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 10, 2021)

Fucking cuck link me the studies that show how your shit is effective.
I'm fucking tired bro. I want my anxiety to go the fuck away but i don't want to lose time with BS.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 10, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> Fucking cuck link me the studies that show how your shit is effective.
> I'm fucking tired bro. I want my anxiety to go the fuck away but i don't want to lose time with BS.


nigga keep being a high cortisol cuck then. Muh muh studies. Meanwhile before I started I was having panic attacks daily, now I'm a low cortisol tranquil brocel. This is backed up by numerous studies, go to google jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 10, 2021)

i feel calm in the presence of a boner


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 10, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> nigga keep being a high cortisol cuck then. Muh muh studies. Meanwhile before I started I was having panic attacks daily, now I'm a low cortisol tranquil brocel. This is backed up by numerous studies, go to google jfl


This thread is BS until proven otherwise by the so called "numerous studies".


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 10, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> This thread is BS until proven otherwise by the so called "numerous studies".


Your cortisol levels probably just rose 50% in the time it took you to type out that pitiful sentence. Keep being a high inhibition rat, it's all you'll ever be. Insecure faggot, and keep barking for a routine you've never tried before you high cortisol abused dog. This thread is for serious questions only, not retarted projections from basement dwellers. You have the cortisol of this entire forum times 10 . KYS


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 10, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> Your cortisol levels probably just rose 50% in the time it took you to type out that pitiful sentence. Keep being a high inhibition rat, it's all you'll ever be. Insecure faggot, and keep barking for a routine you've never tried before you high cortisol abused dog. This thread is for serious questions only, not retarted projections from basement dwellers. You have the cortisol of this entire forum times 10 . KYS


How am i high cortisol when i'm just asking for proof and you keep saying "muh muh try the routine alright! It worked for me! I was having daily panic attacks and muh muh..."
You're making me mad because i'm only asking for evidence and you answer like a retard scammer.
What WORKS for you WON'T WORK for everyone.
That's why i'm asking for factual evidence.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 10, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> How am i high cortisol when i'm just asking for proof and you keep saying "muh muh try the routine alright! It worked for me! I was having daily panic attacks and muh muh..."
> You're making me mad because i'm only asking for evidence and you answer like a retard scammer.
> What WORKS for you WON'T WORK for everyone.
> That's why i'm asking for factual evidence.


No no, you're uneducated on this subject. If you payed attention to the thread and comprehended it, you'd realize I summarized the cause of anxiety for most people. Then I explained what it really is, like what's going on in your brain. It's the same for everyone you're ignorant, don't embarrass yourself. So I developed a conclusion on eliminating the reaction in the brain. Which shrinks the amygdala. Boom anxiety is gone. It's not rocket science


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 10, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> No no, you're uneducated on this subject. If you payed attention to the thread and comprehended it, you'd realize I summarized the cause of anxiety for most people. Then I explained what it really is, like what's going on in your brain. It's the same for everyone you're ignorant, don't embarrass yourself. So I developed a conclusion on eliminated the reaction in the brain. Which shrinks the amygdala. Boom anxiety is gone. It's not rocket science


If you're so convinced that it works, i'm trying it then.
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hypothalamo-Pituitary-Adrenal axis and Brain during Stress, Yoga and Meditation | International Journal of Health and Clinical Research (ijhcr.com)
Microsoft Word - Document3 (holisticot.org)
Cold Shower for Anxiety: Research, Efficacy, and More (healthline.com)
Everything I listed in this thread is already common knowledge, I don't know why you're so concerned about specific studies. As if you've never heard about meditation


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Feb 10, 2021)

DN read. Jfl if you think I'm gonna do all this shit especially after I get my black ass outta bed. Have you lost your fucking mind? Maybe if dudes would stop jacking their dicks to porn they'd have little to no social anxiety.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> (This is a rough draft thread, I'm still working on things to add.)
> 
> 
> If you identify with 5 of these questions then you most likely have social anxiety.
> ...



Im.feeling with way lowered anxiety and feeling like this is fucking addicting


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 13, 2021)

thanks bro
im going to start my split routine again and start taking cold showers(unironically)


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 13, 2021)

RAITEIII said:


> Im.feeling with way lowered anxiety and feeling like this is fucking addicting


Consistency is key bro


----------



## Cope>rope (Feb 13, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> (This is a rough draft thread, I'm still working on things to add.)
> 
> 
> If you identify with 5 of these questions then you most likely have social anxiety.
> ...



Beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 13, 2021)

just smoke meth


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> (This is a rough draft thread, I'm still working on things to add.)
> 
> 
> If you identify with 5 of these questions then you most likely have social anxiety.
> ...



so basically give myself more panic attacks by constantly running and doing wim hof? the fuck nigga


----------



## averagechad (May 11, 2022)

trauma to fix trauma, needed this ty


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 11, 2022)

Deleted member 5001 said:


> Really good thread boyo,
> 
> No one cares but i am really struggling in a groups setting thanks due all the bullying and negative reinforcement. So i just cant speak in groups without someone asking a direct question, It is like i am trying to speak but my voice don't just let me.
> 
> Even though i mog everyone in my class i feel constantly inferior and i just completely go mute to people who i think are higher in the hierarchy than me, I need to enjoy those conversations a lot more but it is like this anxiety is deeply wired in my brain. Funny thing is with friends, family and strangers i care far more less and i am not a aspie.


Sounds a lot me ngl


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (May 11, 2022)

Jamal2222 said:


> (This is a rough draft thread, I'm still working on things to add.)
> 
> 
> If you identify with 5 of these questions then you most likely have social anxiety.
> ...



And did this work for you personally? 

What benefits in particular did you experience


----------



## beatEMinGTA (May 11, 2022)

Jamal2222 said:


> (This is a rough draft thread, I'm still working on things to add.)
> 
> 
> If you identify with 5 of these questions then you most likely have social anxiety.
> ...



mirin thread, you can also search for "smaller amygdala guide" on the web for alternative/extra takes on this, its not over unless you tried everything


----------

